# Taste of the Wild



## kmt (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello, 

I recently switched Sawyer over to Taste of the Wild- it's a grain-free dog food. The vet suspected he might possibly have a grain allergy. Any success stories- or otherwise out there from anyone else who uses this food?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

We used Taste of the wild as we had to go grain free with Chester. It was fine but have now moved onto Royal Canine Sensitivity duck and tapioca but he just gets bored..we still have half a bag of T O T W and he had a bit yesterday quite happily. The kibble is quite small, thats my only criticism. Make sure its def grain your dogs allergic too and not chicken or that he or she doesnt need a stool sampling at the lab.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lacey's been on TOTW-Salmon since I adopted her in 2008. She LOVES it, and her coat is beautiful. Absolutely no allergies.


----------



## Mb190e (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a 13 week old puppy that has been eating TOTW puppy since we brought him home. he went nuts as soon as I opened the bag and still does as soon as he smells it. There is a lot of info on here about TOTW after doing a lot of reading that's what I decided to go with. Here's a link that compares dog food ingredients that I found on this forum.

Dry Dog Food Reviews | View All | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I feed Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain formula to my three dogs and they love it, their coats are nice and shiny. It also helped my Golden to built up his muscle mass up faster and better after his orthopedic surgeries.


----------



## kmt (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks to you all for your helpful comments! Sawyer LOVES Taste of the Wild. I switched him over from Eukanuba, and his coat is beautiful. I have been told by some of the staff at a local natural pet food store that I should be able to switch between the various TOTW formulas without any of the problems associated with switching between brands. Has anyone ever done this? I'd like to try another protein with him soon, but would like to avoid an upset stomach, etc... Thanks in advance!

~Kira


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

One other good thing about TOTW formulas.:
they are all under 400 calories per cup.
Our 2 girls have have been on the Pacific Salmon and the Wetlands formula for past few years.. great coats, stools, and they love it
6 star[top] rating at dog food analysis site.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Jack loves TOTW I bought the second bag today.He's very picky & has never enjoyed eating like he does this stuff. I even had to do a test(just to satisfy me) I put some canned food next to his TOTW & he ate the dry first.


----------



## Mb190e (Feb 7, 2012)

Oliver likes TOTW so much we use it for training. He will take the food before the training treats.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

We put jackson on Taste of the Wild puppy at 3 months because of Very itchy skin, he doing very well and he loves it!!!


----------



## kmt (Jun 28, 2011)

Has anyone noticed weight gain with TOTW? I used to feed Sawyer 4 cups of Eukanuba each day. My vet told me to scale back with TOTW- now he's only getting 2 1/2 cups each day, and the vet told me I might have to scale back even more due to weight gain.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I feed Lacey 1 cup of TOTW twice a day with a 1/4 cup of unsalted canned green beans at each feeding. I also give her a tablespoon of non-fat plain greek yogurt in her breakfast meal. She's actually lost weight over the past year (I've been feeding her TOTW since April 2008), but this may be due to all the exercise she (and I!) are getting, as in LOTS of walks!


----------



## kmt (Jun 28, 2011)

Wendy- thanks for the response. Lacey is a cute girl!!! How much does she weigh? Sawyer weighs about 75 pounds, and the vet would like him to lose 5 more. He gets a ton of exercise. Dog park every evening, and at least a two-mile walk daily. I'm thinking I might have to cut back to 1 cup of TOTW twice a day!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

All three of mine eat the Salmon TOW. Beautiful coats and no skin issues after two years of being on it. My three all get 1 cup in the morning, and one at night. Over that amount, they all gain weight, and none of them need any weight put on.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

We have three girls all between 60 and 65 lbs (ideal weight for them) eating 1 cup in the morning and one at night. They get about an hour hike/walk in the woods a day, plus a couple games of ball. Now my 75 lbs male, who is pure muscle and couldn't loose a pound, and works out about 2 hours a day, gets 3 cups a day. 
I think you'd be safe with 2 cps/day for him.

I feed the bison formula, which is slightly more calories and protein than the pacific stream formula.


----------



## kmt (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks ya'll so much! I also feed the bison formula, which I'm sure has contributed to his weight gain. He always seems so pitiful when I cut back on the food, but it's necessary to keep him at a healthy weight! I'm going to try him on 2 cups/day!
~Kira and Sawyer


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

We use TOTW. Switched to Orijen and Acana last year but Matt's poop got kinda yellow and soft. Since we switched to TOTW again his poop looks much better!

2 cups a day is a lot! I give Matt 3/4 cup in the morning and evening and he is a high energy dog! Don't forget that you don't have to feed him as much of it. Taste of the wild is higher in quality because it doesn't have all those fillers in it like grain, corn etc.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmm is 2 cups a day a lot for TOTW? I'm transitioning my boy to TOTW and was thinking of feeding about 3 cups a day. He's getting the smoked salmon flavor. I thought the bag says about 3 cups?? He's about 65 Ibs (maybe 70?) i reckon cos' I haven't weighed him in for awhile.


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Of course it depends on how big/heavy the dog is. I would rather see his pityful face than see him getting bigger and bigger and seeing him put more weight on his bones. 

Matt has 54lbs which is not much. I know a (Field Line) Golden in our neighborhood that only has 50lbs!


----------



## kmt (Jun 28, 2011)

Luccagr,

I started Sawyer on 3 cups per the suggestion on the bag! When I took him to the vet for his shots, he had gained some weight so the vet suggested I cut back to 2 1/2 cups a day! However, after weighing him again, there has not been much of a difference, and the vet wants him to lose 5 pounds, so I'm cutting back to 2 cups a day! While this might not seem like much, it's packed full of protein as opposed to other foods on the market, which allows you to get away with less.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

THanks! I'll monitor his weight and see how much I gotta feed him.


----------



## kcapone (Jan 23, 2011)

i am thinking of switching from fromm 4 star to TOTW, however, never feed a grain free before. I have heard it is very difficult to switch from grain free to reg. food once on grain free. is this true?


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I have no idea if it'll be difficult to switch back to a grain food. But ever since I've fed Lucca TOTW(grain free), he doesn't seem too keen to eat his fromm adult food (grain) anymore. =( 

I'm transitioning him so i'm still mixing his food and he'll only eat the entire bowl if I put in more TOTW than fromm. He used to love fromm so I've no idea why.


----------



## SterlingValleyGoldens (Jun 13, 2011)

We have transitioned from grain-free back to grain food. I wouldn't say it was difficult, however the poop is not only much less, but better formed, etc. with the grain free food.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have been seriously considering switching Riley to TOTW. If he is a little under 60 pounds (58 last time I weighed him), how much would you suggest to feed him of TOTW? Also, how do you find it cost wise - do you find it evens out when you consider that you are feeding less of it?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

vcm5 said:


> I have been seriously considering switching Riley to TOTW. If he is a little under 60 pounds (58 last time I weighed him), how much would you suggest to feed him of TOTW? Also, how do you find it cost wise - do you find it evens out when you consider that you are feeding less of it?


I fed Gibbs 3 cups TOTW and he weighs about the same. I fed the lower protein/fat variety--lamb or salmon. 

I was able to buy the TOTW from my breeder or my other friend that is a breeder for $43 a bag. At the pet stores around here it's about $47 + tax. PM me if you want contact info for either of my friends. You could buy from them if you want the cheaper price!


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

I am transitioning Bentley to TOTW Lamb, and his stools are already not so mushy. And he loves it! He was on Wellness. I am fortunate, here in CA I paid 39.99 for the 30 pound bag. It's less expensive than Wellness here!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I fed Gibbs 3 cups TOTW and he weighs about the same. I fed the lower protein/fat variety--lamb or salmon.
> 
> I was able to buy the TOTW from my breeder or my other friend that is a breeder for $43 a bag. At the pet stores around here it's about $47 + tax. PM me if you want contact info for either of my friends. You could buy from them if you want the cheaper price!


Thanks! I just PMed you!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am thinking of switching all 4 of my dogs to TOTW Pacific Stream Puppy. Question is this my lab is 4 years old my 2 goldens are 1 year old and 8 months old and my Great Dane is 4.5months old...Would the Pac Stream be ok for all 4 of them?


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Our Golden girls have been on all the TOTW formulas for years.
Don;t see why the Salmon would be any different for them.
excellent kibble, and under 400 calories...


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> I am thinking of switching all 4 of my dogs to TOTW Pacific Stream Puppy. Question is this my lab is 4 years old my 2 goldens are 1 year old and 8 months old and my Great Dane is 4.5months old...Would the Pac Stream be ok for all 4 of them?


I wouldn't feed the puppy formula to your adults. Although I think the regular all life stages pacific stream would be good for all of them. I have a 3 month old right now, and she eats the all life stages pacific stream, and has done great! My adults get Bison, but I like the higher protein for them, since they are very active.


----------



## kmt (Jun 28, 2011)

attagirl said:


> I am transitioning Bentley to TOTW Lamb, and his stools are already not so mushy. And he loves it! He was on Wellness. I am fortunate, here in CA I paid 39.99 for the 30 pound bag. It's less expensive than Wellness here!



Oh wow! Here is Texas, the best price I could find for the 30-pound bag was $47. The cost does even out, especially since he is eating less on TOTW than on the Eukanuba.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

www.Mr. Chewy.com is probably the best deal. IF you buy two bags at a time, there is no charge for shipping, and there are no taxes. Here in Maine, with taxes TOTW is a little over $50, but on Mr. CHewy, with a discount, we got it for $39 a bag. But the discount is only if you sign up for automatic delivery. Which if you have to drive any distance to purchase the food, its worth it (since gas is $4+ a gallon). Their regular price without the discount, is $46.99. So you still end up saving 6 dollars for two bags, and you don't have to drive anywhere.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

oakleysmommy said:


> I am thinking of switching all 4 of my dogs to TOTW Pacific Stream Puppy. Question is this my lab is 4 years old my 2 goldens are 1 year old and 8 months old and my Great Dane is 4.5months old...Would the Pac Stream be ok for all 4 of them?


Not good for the dane I am afraid, large breed puppies need higher carbs than TOTW. At least that is what I was told by Great Pyr and Anatolian people. I had Hali on TOTW salmon and it was great for an allergic golden but when I had some food left after she died I asked about giving it to Mollie (then 10 mos.) and I was advised to seek a food lower in protein and higher in carbs since she was considered a "large breed"


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

TOTW also has a High Pararie puppy formula.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Nope not feeding TOTW too many diamond issues


----------



## pmcadams (Apr 3, 2012)

oakleysmommy said:


> Nope not feeding TOTW too many diamond issues


Really? I was aware from their Facebook notifications that the South Carolina Diamond plant shut down to resolve a specific quality issue last month with Diamond Natural Lamb Meal & Rice dry dog food , but there were no recalls and the issue seems resolved. I don't believe it effected TOTW. My dog loves TOTW, it resolved her digestive problems, and it has great reviews. What are the other issues ?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

pmcadams said:


> Really? I was aware from their Facebook notifications that the South Carolina Diamond plant shut down to resolve a specific quality issue last month with Diamond Natural Lamb Meal & Rice dry dog food , but there were no recalls and the issue seems resolved. I don't believe it effected TOTW. My dog loves TOTW, it resolved her digestive problems, and it has great reviews. What are the other issues ?


on 4/20 a friend of mine saw a notice in her vets office Caution:all TOTW will be suspended until further notice. yes 3 days after TOTW posted on their FB site that all is fine on 4/17.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I wrote in to TOTW after the recent Diamond suspension and was told that the bags of food distributed to Texas are not manufactured in the South Carolina plant. I just switched my boy to TOTW just before the Diamond suspension.


----------



## lordviju (Jul 24, 2012)

hello. please help me with my query.
my 7month golden retriever is on royal canin and i want to switch him to Taste of the Wild. The place where i live has WETLANDS and PACIFIC stream formulas!
Which one is better?
i walk him once a day
thanks.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

pmcadams said:


> Really? I was aware from their Facebook notifications that the South Carolina Diamond plant shut down to resolve a specific quality issue last month with Diamond Natural Lamb Meal & Rice dry dog food , but there were no recalls and the issue seems resolved. I don't believe it effected TOTW. My dog loves TOTW, it resolved her digestive problems, and it has great reviews. What are the other issues ?


 

those issues have long been cleared up...
TOTW was not affected.... as usual, panic sets in and people switch foods. 
any TOTW recall was just out of precaution.[just like what happens in the supermarkets concerning human food recalls..
we never switched...
Our supplier had the voluntary recall bags bundled up in the backroom to be sent back.
All is well..


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Still feeding TOTW also, not concerned so far.
As to the poster who wants to switch their dog to TOTW, I would walk the pup more often than once a day. Do you have a yard for your pup to entertain him/herself during the day or morning/evening when it is not too hot?
Both TOTW formulas are good, depends if your dog is high energy or not and if he/she tends to be prone to weight gain. If he/she tends to be on the heavier side, I would go with the Pacific stream, has less Protein and fat content.


----------

